# 'Thank you' weirdness going on??



## Augusta (Dec 20, 2008)

It may just be my computer but, when I am thanking people now it reloads, which it had not been doing before. Then when I am backing out of a thread, I have to back up as many times as I have thanked in that thread. So, something is different anyway with the 'thank you' button. 

Ok now I can't put a smilie without typing it.  Somethin ain't right.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 20, 2008)

Augusta said:


> It may just be my computer but, when I am thanking people now it reloads, which it had not been doing before. Then when I am backing out of a thread, I have to back up as many times as I have thanked in that thread. So, something is different anyway with the 'thank you' button.
> 
> Ok now I can't put a smilie without typing it.  Somethin ain't right.


 I am having problems with the smiles also.
Thought it was just my pc.


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 20, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > It may just be my computer but, when I am thanking people now it reloads, which it had not been doing before. Then when I am backing out of a thread, I have to back up as many times as I have thanked in that thread. So, something is different anyway with the 'thank you' button.
> ...



Same here, I also can no longer choose the "more smileys" option that would bring up a new window of more emoticons.

I have had similar situations on other web sites, and what is usually the case, is that the webmaster is at the time updating or changing that part of the web sites functionality....


----------



## Theognome (Dec 20, 2008)

I just thanked you with no problems. As for smilies, I have an allergic reaction to their use, and thus never post them.

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Dec 20, 2008)

Actually even if I don't thank and I just post in the quick reply, I have to back up twice to get back to the list. 

Here you go Bill in case my smilies get your allergy going.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 20, 2008)

augusta said:


> actually even if i don't thank and i just post in the quick reply, i have to back up twice to get back to the list.
> 
> Here you go bill in case my smilies get your allergy going.



*achoo!!!!*


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 20, 2008)

Same here with the double back-up


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2008)

Cannot reply in Firefox. Trying with Chrome.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I fixed it. Try thanking this post.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 20, 2008)

Trying to reply

-----Added 12/20/2008 at 10:52:59 EST-----

Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool! Things seem to be back to normal. Thanks Rich!!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 20, 2008)

!Gracias por el fijo!


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 21, 2008)

I kept getting entirely kicked out of the site last night when I tried to post. _Testing..._

Margaret

-----Added 12/21/2008 at 09:10:58 EST-----

It works! Thanks for fixing the problem!!!


----------

